# Where are you guys gettin your enrofloxacin?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Can't find it on jedds or froys anymore. Where are you guys getting your baytril?


----------



## Stina (Aug 29, 2012)

I haven't needed it for my pigeon...but I get it for my rodents...

www.allbirdproducts.com or www.ladygouldianfinch.com

Though I'm 99% sure you can get it from Jedd's still, but you have to call them to get it, it is not on their site


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I found one, I figure I would leave this post up in case anyone one else was looking for a site still selling.
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html
Killer shipping though


----------



## Stina (Aug 29, 2012)

I prefer the liquid myself....medication tablets tend not to have an even distribution of the actual meds throughout...so you'll be giving a varying dose...and tablets also tend to be more expensive than a liquid suspension (though I didn't try to do the math).


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I didn't know that about the distribution of meds in the tablets. The pricing was the same. I prefer tablets because of the fast easy pop and go factor. I agree the liquid is much better at mg dosing though.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never used tablet form ........my understanding is that you need a consultation with a veterinary surgeon for the fluid form , this can include a consultation over the phone .

These guidelines may differ in different parts of the world I guess .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some
Liquid
http://www.finchniche.com/shop-meds.php


http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

And Salmonella Tabs from Global

http://www.globalpigeon.com/index.php?cPath=24_56&sort=2a&page=2

Parastop from Global
http://www.globalpigeon.com/advance...Csid=1dna5ha3q8a6e1pdv121va0vk2&Submit=Search


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I ordered mine from here. Shipping was $5.00

http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/enroflox-100ml-by-gufarma-654?keyword=Salmonellosis


----------



## Stina (Aug 29, 2012)

Woah....$15 for 100 ml???!!! How can they sell it that cheap???....a 100 ml of the generic from ladygouldianfinch is $40 something!!!!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

Exactly! I was excited when I found it, It ships from the U.S too so the shipping was 5$ and some change. I will warn you though the directions are not written in English which wouldn't be a big deal for most people.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Salmonella tab, Pantex, Holland or Parstop liquid, Pantex, Holland...

http://www.globalpigeon.com/index.php?cPath=24_56&sort=2a&page=2

Sorry...I just realized Jay already posted this.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Stina said:


> Woah....$15 for 100 ml???!!! How can they sell it that cheap???....a 100 ml of the generic from ladygouldianfinch is $40 something!!!!!


This is a great price and the supplies has an amazing assortment or products but last year, when I ordered form the, it took 3 months for my order to arrive. Apparently, they had to receive it and then send it on. It took a long time for them to recieve the product form eastern Europe.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I got mine from All Bird Products


----------

